# I got a tattoo :-)



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I got a tattoo. It's a tribal design bass clef. 
I was so pumped when I got it, I went there yesterday to talk to them about it, and make an appointment But instead they drew out a couple designs, and I got it done right away. 
The picture was taken right after he finished. So it looks really red.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't let the scabs tear off!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

That actually looks pretty sweet, most tattoos end up looking a little lamer or cheezier than expected, but that one turned out really well:rockon2:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's mine, it's finished now but I don't have a pic of it. I'm also about 20 lbs. lighter...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to the brotherhood of illustrated men (and women).

I have a few.

Done by Alien Fine Arts in Niagara Falls









Top one was done by Kreative Khaos in Brantford

Bottom Was Done in Cambridge









I also have one from France and a small one on my chest from a now defunct place in Brantford.

Five in total so far.

I regret none of them.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm already planning out my next one. I want my bass up my right side. But I'm not going to have the funds for that for a while...

And I got this one done by Brian Gibson at Planet Ink.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That looks wicked Xanadu.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here an pictures of my tattoo... 



















It's been a long time I have this superman logo. I also have on tatto on the wrist those are my initials (YK)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am digging the tats... I will see if Marnacious is willing to post the big LP she had done on her side. It runs from her arse to her mid section so might be hard obtaining permission. :rockon:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am digging the tats... I will see if Marnacious is willing to post the big LP she had done on her side. It runs from her arse to her mid section so might be hard obtaining permission. :rockon:


Hmmm.......might be a good way to pull in more interest for a forum cruise?
Marnacious in a bikini!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It might indeed !! Here are a couple she had done. Of course she is a Bengals fan (converted, forced) whatever term you want to use.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here's on of mine. I got quite a few around my torso.


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*I have an idea for one butttttt*

I want one of them old style pin up girls sitting down holding SRV's strat with his hat hanging off the neck of it. I know sounds a bit outrageous but I think it would look sharp. I dont think the wife would really go for it.Hey maybe when I turn the big 50.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am digging the tats... I will see if Marnacious is willing to post the big LP she had done on her side. It runs from her arse to her mid section so might be hard obtaining permission. :rockon:



Perhaps you should send it to me in a PM first so I can make an effective judgment as to whether the young impressionable minds here would be inapropriately stimulated.

I am after all, much too old to view these things in a less than wholesome way.:banana:


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

I really like the tiger ...


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

From the I.T. Department










Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

millenium_03 said:


> I really like the tiger ...


Thanks, me too


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I got the go ahead from Marnacious. Here is a shot of her LP she had done a while back.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I got the go ahead from Marnacious. Here is a shot of her LP she had done a while back.


Baseball

Margaret Thatcher on a cold day

work

baseball

kidding

Nice Tatt


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...both my daughters have tattoos, as do many of my friends.

i have no problem with people getting them, although i question the long-term wisdom of such a permanent "scar".

for myself, however, i would never knowingly date a woman who has a tattoo.

that, however, is nothing more or less than personal preference.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...both my daughters have tattoos, as do many of my friends.
> 
> i have no problem with people getting them, although i question the long-term wisdom of such a permanent "scar".
> 
> ...


I would never knowingly date a woman without a tattoo, but I have made exhaustive studies to determine whether or not they had one (kidding of course).

Long term wisdom? Scar?

LOL, well I suppose it depends on what you have applied and where you have it applied.

I have five and regret NONE of them. Each has significance, either of a heritage nature or relating to a fundamental part of who I am.

It's only a matter of time before I commission number six.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't have one. my daughter wanted one at 17. I pleaded please wait until you are 21. I know poor argument.....she knew I have always talked about getting one myself. We finally made a deal...she would get one when I got one. I never did and I honestly don't know if she has. If so it isn't in a visable location....of course she is 33 now
I think tatoos should be a personal choice rather than a fad. and they can have a negative effect (not my personal opinion) when applying for a job. It is surprising the number of individuals who want a job in public service with spiked multicolour hair, tongue rings, nose rings, outrageous tatoos (any and all) who never get past the initial interview.
I may eventually get one but in my area there has been 2 recent, unrelated media scares about possible HIV & hepatitus, with people having to go and get checked. don't recall the media doing a follow up tho.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I think tatoos should be a personal choice rather than a fad.



...i think you nailed it. it HAS become a fad, and i firmly believe the VAST majority of folks get them for precisly that reason.

if i was an entrepreneur, i would investigate the latest tattoo removal methods and technologies, set up a tattoo removal speciality shop, and watch my retirement fund accumulate..

i live next door to a parlour, and i also suspect that a lot of folks, especially girls, get them just for something to do.

i also suspect that i am not the only male who will not date a woman with tattoos...

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Long term wisdom? Scar?


...have you heard of tattoo remorse?

it is usually subceded by a tattoo scar.......:smile:

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

> i also suspect that i am not the only male who will not date a woman with tattoos...
> 
> -dh


You know, I can't for the life of me understand why you would post something like that on a thread where people are simply displaying their tat's. Seems kind of insulting to Marnicious.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...have you heard of tattoo remorse?
> 
> it is usually subceded by a tattoo scar.......:smile:
> 
> -dh


I have indeed.

When you get a girlfriend or even your wife's name tatooed on your body you're taking a big risk.

When you have something applied that is fundamental to you as a person there is a much smaller risk that you'll regret it later.

Also location is a major factor. My personal rule of thumb is that any location that cannot be covered with a conventional long sleeve shirt is off limits.

I can easily switch from the heavy metal rock god you all love to the shirt and tie businessman and do so regularly.

Another common reason for tattoo regret is the quality (or lack thereof) of the work.

If you're in a rush and don't take time to make sure the artist is up to snuff it's your own fault if it turns out like the one in Paul's post.

Mine are quite good in my opinion and again, I regret none of them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> You know, I can't for the life of me understand why you would post something like that on a thread where people are simply displaying their tat's. Seems kind of insulting to Marnicious.



LOL, I'm sure hearts are breaking all over the GTA.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> You know, I can't for the life of me understand why you would post something like that on a thread where people are simply displaying their tat's. Seems kind of insulting to Marnicious.


...i'm not sure i follow you. its strictly a personal preference.

as well, although i feel sorry for people who get tattoos because they are currently a fad, i would not judge those who have them otherwise.

and i somehow doubt that marnicious is disapointed that i'm not interested in dating her...:smile:

on the on the other hand, you may be correct in that i have no business expressing negative opinions on a thread that is simply about tattoo aficiandos displaying and discussing their shared pleasure.

if that is the case, i sincerely apologize to all concerned.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Isn't that what a mullet is for? Business up front, party out back?
> 
> I agree with the visibility issues. Subtlety is a useful tool. I do catch myself trying to read the words in an ass cap when the hot chick bends over to pick a bottle of jam from the lowest shelf at Zehrs. Is it rude to stare?


LOL, I think the Hockey haircut is the worst of both worlds.

A tattoo on your face, neck or hands is just not something that makes sense to me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman;77539
and i somehow doubt that marnicious is disapointed that i'm not interested in dating her...:smile:
on the on the other hand said:


> You're probably right, but you got Class dh!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Help. I am getting a tattoo on my calf tomorrow. Pain factor? Was getting it on my ankle but I heard the pain is incredible. It has to be as it’s right on the bone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Shouldn't be a big deal if it's the calf. Also depends on how long it will take to get it done. Take some pain killer, it won't take out the pain itself but it helps. Take some CBD.  Ankle, elbow are the worst ones.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Help. I am getting a tattoo on my calf tomorrow. Pain factor? Was getting it on my ankle but I heard the pain is incredible. It has to be as it’s right on the bone.


You get to lie down, so enjoy lying down lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> Help. I am getting a tattoo on my calf tomorrow.


What is it?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> What is it?


It is this. it will have a little lightening bolt somewhere with a key line to make it stand out


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I almost got something like that for my first tattoo.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> Shouldn't be a big deal if it's the calf. Also depends on how long it will take to get it done. Take some pain killer, it won't take out the pain itself but it helps. Take some CBD.  Ankle, elbow are the worst ones.


Got it planned. Lol CBD first followed with some Tylenol extra strength.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> Got it planned. Lol CBD first followed with some Tylenol extra strength.


Check with the artist first.
If I'm not mistaken, they will not work on a client that's under the influence in any way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Check with the artist first.
> If I'm not mistaken, they will not work on a client that's under the influence in any way.


Yep, its a question on the waiver.

Calf is fine - just hang out and relax.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I always wondered (I have no tats), could they not administer a local anesthetic in the area that they're working on?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I always wondered (I have no tats), could they not administer a local anesthetic in the area that they're working on?


They will provide numbing cream for a fee. Ive used it once - the area hurt so much more than after any other tattoo. Ive never bothered with it since.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Check with the artist first.
> If I'm not mistaken, they will not work on a client that's under the influence in any way.


I just won’t tell them.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hard to go wrong with one of these .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

When I was 17, my best friend's brother-in-law acquired a tattoo gun, ink, stencils, and several possibly used needles. My best friend, without ANY prior experience proceeded to give himself a tattoo. Yes, did a tattoo on himself without any experience. Yes it looked like a blob. 

He offered to do one for me, but I politely declined. I've never had a tattoo.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

They are questioning CBD??? That is just stupid. And tylenol? LOL


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Outline


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ive been saying to myself that I may get one if I ever thought I could think of something that I would enjoy for the rest of my life. Ive never come up with anything...i get in and out of things.
I respect the artistry, just not sure about being a permanent canvas for it.

But I swear when I go to the beach or pool now Im in the minority of ppl who dont have some ink.
its funny how something "counterculture" became so mainstream.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fun fact: tattooed people sometimes care less what they get as more ink is applied.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Fun fact: tattooed people sometimes care less what they get as more ink is applied.


I am just the opposite. I found this tattoo 5 yrs ago and I never stopped loving it. It was meant to be.

This tattoo didn’t really even hurt. The artist was amazing. He’s in a band and once I found that out I couldn’t stop talking. I asked him if he minded we carried on our convo while he was tattooing. No probs. One of the best days ever since this COVID CRAP started. I have the tattoo wrapped right now. When it’s healed I will show you ppl. He even put a tiny ACDC lightening bolt in their signature red right in the middle of the design. It’s so cool. I love it. I am so happy that I waited for such a long time to see if this tattoo was right for me and it certainly was. This day rocks. I have to go to work but I can hardly wait to get home and play all night and all day Friday. I feel like I am 5 Christmas morning. Sheer excitement.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Diablo said:


> ive been saying to myself that I may get one if I ever thought I could think of something that I would enjoy for the rest of my life. Ive never come up with anything...i get in and out of things.
> I respect the artistry, just not sure about being a permanent canvas for it.
> 
> But I swear when I go to the beach or pool now Im in the minority of ppl who dont have some ink.
> its funny how something "counterculture" became so mainstream.


Good on you for waiting till your 100% sure even if it never happens.

I got a whole pile of tattoos from friends aspiring to be tattoo artists when I was in Jr. High- HS in the 90’s.

it’s been a bitch and super expensive to cover up and I’m still working on it. If I could go back and kick 15 year old me’s ass I would with furious anger.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Good on you for waiting till your 100% sure even if it never happens.
> 
> I got a whole pile of tattoos from friends aspiring to be tattoo artists when I was in Jr. High- HS in the 90’s.
> 
> it’s been a bitch and super expensive to cover up and I’m still working on it. If I could go back and kick 15 year old me’s ass I would with furious anger.


Just get a sweet cover tattoo lol.

Im hoping to get another this year but we'll see.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

that 15 yr old would probably kick your ass today ( I know mine could if I went back  )


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> that 15 yr old would probably kick your ass today ( I know mine could if I went back  )


He would thrash me for sure


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Just get a sweet cover tattoo lol.
> 
> Im hoping to get another this year but we'll see.


Im just about half way there for coverups. I would like to get some done this year too.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have one tattoo and would eventually like to get more. I prefer the American traditional style and there are a few great artists here in Ontario


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

MetalTele79 said:


> I have one tattoo and would eventually like to get more. I prefer the American traditional style and there are a few great artists here in Ontario


Check out @sebbyseb on IG if you like American traditional.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

ZeroGravity said:


> Check out @sebbyseb on IG if you like American traditional.


Thanks for the suggestion. Following him now  

I got mine from Franz Stefanik (also the guitarist for Dead Tired). Will likely go to him again or to Brandon Ing here in Toronto.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just took off the dressing that had been applied after I got my tattoo. It really is exquisite. The attention to the details are spot on. It’s got a little tiny red lightening bolt right in the middle with a black key line. If you know your music then you know who it is. Just very subtle. I love it. It’s me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes I just got one yesterday and I am thinking of another one. And EVH one. Don’t know what I am after yet. He had a major influence on me. He has always been held in my highest regard. Any ideas?
I want it visible but not blatant in your face.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one. It's understated, unless its a big one.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the idea behind this.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> Any ideas?


Maybe just his guitar?
Unless the artist that you use can do portraits well. You don't want a fucked up face on your skin. lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Different artists have different strengths. All my tattoos save 1 are from the same artist over 12 years.

Lola, i'd get a strat silhouette with evh stripes.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Lola said:


> Yes I just got one yesterday and I am thinking of another one. And EVH one. Don’t know what I am after yet. He had a major influence on me. He has always been held in my highest regard. Any ideas?
> I want it visible but not blatant in your face.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I will not get any tattoos on my arms or shoulders. I just can’t due to extenuating circumstances. So other calf and upper part of my back. I have a back piece that takes up the entire middle of my back . Where to go from here. Back of my neck?

I want something with maybe a touch of colour. Something with some nice soft lines in it and not so much industrial looking.

I like this. I also have about 20 of their vinyl LP’s. I am going to scope them out to see if there is any design that I can use. Maybe I can “Frankenstein” a tattoo out of many tattoos and just pick what I like out of designs I find.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Not as angry and red looking.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The bolt sure stands out.
That's nice. I like!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my next one. I just don’t know where to get this one.
But with this one I was thinking of getting EVH instead of VH because that’s whole band and I just want Eddies name to grace wherever I get the tattoo. I think EVH done in this style. What do you think? Or, should I just leave it original VH? Update: getting this done in these colours but with the initials EVH on my right upper arm. Ya, I said I wouldn’t get it on my arm but I am. You only live once!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have found something that I like a lot bette. This is my favorite. The colours pop especially the reds. Because white fades fast ism going to get the white done in silver. I am going to sit on this idea for awhile just to see if this is the one for me.


----------

